# Safety regulations favour Adventure Islanders



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Looking at the SA Harbors and Navigation Act Regulations (as one does every now and then  ) - came across regulation 13.

_*13-Certain vessels not to be operated in unprotected waters
(1) A person must not, without the approval of the CEO, operate
(a) a personal watercraft; or
(b) a canoe, kayak or other similar small human-powered vessel (other than a
rowboat),
in unprotected waters.*_

In SA, unprotected waters are 2 nm off the coast - about 3.7kms. Notice it does not apply to sailing boats. Not sure about a canoe / kayak with a sail - I expect reg 13 applies - but would not apply to an Adventure Island which is a one person sailing trimaran - that can be pedalled or paddled.

By the way, "personal watercraft" are jet skis.

You also have to wear a PDF1 in SA unprotected waters in a "one person vessels"

Will also need an EPIRB if you go 3 nm offshore (or 5 nms in the two Gulfs).

So any SA yakers, who want to fish offshore more than 2 nm, better get themselves an AI ! 8)

Wonder if other States have similar regs ? :?


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Outside of 3knm your in federal waters, not state water. It is a federal reg that requires the Epirb out there. (IE applys to all of Australia)

No regs governing kayaks at all except the Epirb regs in Qld.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Interesting. Did not know that it was illegal to yak more than 4km from shore. Furthest I have been is Glenelg Tyre Reef about 5 km offshore. We sailed out but on return the wind totally died and it was a long pedal 6 km back to launch site.


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Feral said:


> Outside of 3knm your in federal waters, not state water.


Unless you are in either St Vincents or Spencer Gulfs in South Australia, which remain state controlled waters.


----------



## hobieadelaide (Jan 20, 2007)

The other interesting thing in the new regulations is that S.A. now accepts EN,ISO,NZ and Canadian Standards for PFD1 and PFD2.This means we are no longer restricted to only PFD's carrying AS certification.


----------

